# ERROR 734 - PPP link control protocol was terminated



## curioustechy (Nov 19, 2012)

I was using internet in my laptop - a connection shared from my nokia c7 using bluetooth... . i was not using nokia pc suite... but just connected it through windows' bluetooth wizard... now all of a sudden when i tried to connect it the same way, i failed with an error code 734 - ppp link control protocol was terminated... i couldn't find a solution even after an exhaustive googling.. plz help me... i dont want to use nokia pc suite... i'm using win7

This is a duplicate thread.... i'm starting this as the other one didn't get any reply in 3 long months


----------



## lm2k (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey
Did u put modem initialisation comands ?
If no, then open device manager n find u r nokai c7 usb modem n in its properties select advanced tab n paste it there-

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","your access point name"


Make sure u type or paste the name of u r access point that u use in mobile.
Again if u use aircel then its aircelgprs n not aircelwap.

Hey
Did u put modem initialisation comands ?
If no, then open device manager n find u r nokai c7 usb modem n in its properties select advanced tab n paste it there-

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","your access point name"


Make sure u type or paste the name of u r access point that u use in mobile.
Again if u use aircel then its aircelgprs n not aircelwap.


----------

